# UL Fire Resistance Listing - (N) Metal Stud to Existing Wood Roof Frame



## mike-d (Jan 22, 2019)

Does anyone know if there is a UL Rating for when a new 1-hr mtl. stud partition/wall, meets an existing wood frame roof structure? (type V-B) if so, would you mind pointing to where i can find it? i've searched the UL wizard and didn't see anything there. not even sure such a thing exists?

thank you!
mike-d


----------



## cda (Jan 22, 2019)

You can post under commercial building

Anyway what type of occupancy ?


----------



## mike-d (Jan 22, 2019)

Type B.
how do i move this thread to commercial ? or should i just create a new post there with the same subject?


----------



## cda (Jan 22, 2019)

mike-d said:


> Type B.
> how do i move this thread to commercial ? or should i just create a new post there with the same subject?




Don’t worry

The moderators move them if needed


----------



## cda (Jan 22, 2019)

Not into rated walls to much

But with it only being one hour, don’t you just run it to the roof and seal on both sides?


----------



## mike-d (Jan 22, 2019)

yeah, i think so - currently i'm running the gyp bd up to the underside of roof deck with fire caulking at the gaps, if that makes sense?


----------



## cda (Jan 23, 2019)

mike-d said:


> yeah, i think so - currently i'm running the gyp bd up to the underside of roof deck with fire caulking at the gaps, if that makes sense?




Yes

Why the rated wall??


----------



## steveray (Jan 23, 2019)

Are you talking about a rated joint detail?....Hilti and the fireproofing company websites will be your friend...


----------



## RLGA (Jan 23, 2019)

As Steveray pointed out, this is a fire-resistive joint issue and not an assembly issue. Horizontal assemblies (roofs and floors) are categorized separately from walls. This condition isn't any different than a masonry wall meeting a wood-framed roof assembly or a wood-framed wall meeting a concrete floor assembly--these are done all the time. How you treat the joint is the issue.

The "UL Product Spec" website currently does not address joint systems for some reason. For joints, you have to go to the old website to search: http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/xhbn_search.html. Search for head-of-wall assemblies (HW). If the joint is expected to move due to loading, then search for a dynamic joint (D); if not, then search for a static joint (S). if the gap is less than 2 inches (which I assume it is), then enter the following to get all joints meeting that criteria:

Dynamic Joints: hw-d-0*
Static Joints: hw-s-0*
Click on "Search" and a partial list is presented. You can narrow your search results by hourly rating by clicking on "Refine Your Search" and entering the desired rating in the keyword field (e.g., "1 hr"; use the hour abbreviation or it will return nothing).


----------



## mike-d (Jan 23, 2019)

Thank you steveray, Thank you Ron; yes, this is about the joint conditions and not so much about the assembly. Thank you both for the references. Ron, yes this is a static condition where the gaps are less than 2"; single story, no live loads on the roof...BTW, i'm enjoying your book!


----------



## RLGA (Jan 23, 2019)

mike-d:

You're welcome, and I'm glad you're getting something out of the book, too!


----------

